# Please identify?



## lectricblueyes (Jun 20, 2009)

Got this one from Katnapper. Lost the label she had on top of it.  My bad, making new label but not sure what it is. I know it's not the Brunner's.


----------



## bassist (Jun 20, 2009)

_Thesprotia graminis_ ?


----------



## lectricblueyes (Jun 20, 2009)

bassist said:


> _Thesprotia graminis_ ?


Googled it and the pictures match! Thanks!!!!


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 21, 2009)

Dave, I only had one L1 T. graminis at that point. Those were indeed the Brunneria borealis I gave you.


----------



## Christian (Jun 21, 2009)

I don't know what you gave him, but the pics show _Th. graminis_.


----------



## Rick (Jun 21, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Dave, I only had one L1 T. graminis at that point. Those were indeed the Brunneria borealis I gave you.


THat doesn't look like any brunners I have ever caught.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 21, 2009)

Rick said:


> THat doesn't look like any brunners I have ever caught.


+1 They are a lot skinnier and are always green with a bit of yellow underneath.


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 21, 2009)

Well, I do admit my memory just isn't what it used to be. I really didn't think I had more than one very small _T. graminis_ at that time.... but I guess I obviously could be wrong. Hmmm.....


----------



## revmdn (Jun 21, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Well, I do admit my memory just isn't what it used to be. I really didn't think I had more than one very small _T. graminis_ at that time.... but I guess I obviously could be wrong. Hmmm.....


I know the feeling. Is that a new smiley? I don't know that one.


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 21, 2009)

revmdn said:


> I know the feeling. Is that a new smiley? I don't know that one.


I have a bunch of smilies saved to my computer that I've just uploaded to Photobucket. I just added them like you would a pic. I'm actually considering making an album in the Gallery of additional Smilies for everyone to use here. All you would have to do is open the album in a seperate tab or window and then copy/paste the IMG URL of the smiley you'd like to use.  Had actually started to make an album this morning, but was interrupted/cut off. Hubs got on my case for farting around on the computer while he was actually making an attempt at doing some chores. It was a big deal for him (as he usually spends his time at home playing games, making messes for me to clean up, and breaking things). :angry:


----------



## lectricblueyes (Jun 21, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> I have a bunch of smilies saved to my computer that I've just uploaded to Photobucket. I just added them like you would a pic. I'm actually considering making an album in the Gallery of additional Smilies for everyone to use here. All you would have to do is open the album in a seperate tab or window and then copy/paste the IMG URL of the smiley you'd like to use.  Had actually started to make an album this morning, but was interrupted/cut off. Hubs got on my case for farting around on the computer while he was actually making an attempt at doing some chores. It was a big deal for him (as he usually spends his time at home playing games, making messes for me to clean up, and breaking things). :angry:


Kat, FYI... you did give me (2) brunners and this (1) Grammis..er...w/e lol


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 22, 2009)

LectricBlueyes said:


> Kat, FYI... you did give me (2) brunners and this (1) Grammis..er...w/e lol


----------

